# my 3 week doeling is sick



## autumnprairie (Jul 5, 2012)

this morning she would not take her bottle and if my thermometer is to be believed her temp is 105. I gave her about 4 ozs of molasses and water with some probiotics she has peed but I have yet to see her poop. started her on pellets the other day and dusted her with seven dust since she has fleas. She just seems off. pen g how much would I give?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 5, 2012)

When I have a kid that is "off" I automatically assume the worse and treat accordingly. The worse for me is entero. 

In the post below is the treatment  I follow. The CD is the antitoxin, not the vaccine. It might be hard to find. They can run a high fever with this as well. 

The other thing I always worry about is pnuemonia. I have been told that duramycin is a good first drug for that as it is fast acting and most of us have it on hand or can get it easily. I usually front load the first dose on a kid and go 1 -1.5 cc depending on age and size. 

This is a copy of a post of mine when I had a goat with entero. I figured the treatment won't kill them even if it is the wrong treatment, but entero certainly will so I treat, especailly is they haven't pooped or they look miserable. 

I hope she turns around for you.



*First noticed that my 4 week old semi-bottle baby (Polly) was slow running to her bottle, (same in the morning in hindsight). After she drank some she seemed miserable and started making little moans. Up to the house she goes. No fever, just miserable. Dam is a new goat, not vaccinated when I bought her. Gave kid C&D antitixin at 2 days as I know no immunity from Mom. Polly was slated for cdt vaccine last night. 

treatment: 
10 cc C&D orally 
10 cc C&D sub q
5 cc Pen G orally 
5 cc Pen G sub q
repeat oral dose every 2 hours for 6 hours
6 cc pepto-mismal over 6 hours
a little baking soda, she hated it.
.5 cc banamine 
.5 cc duramycin (I gave that as just found another kid with a temp of 106.1)

Polly had been urinating, but no poop. That concerned me. So I put her to bed in our bathroom with concerns. This morning she had very dry goat pellets (yeah) and acts fine. She had about 4 oz of milk and went back to the barn. She is partially dam raised and I saw her nursing.*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2012)

You can give 1 cc penn G per every 20-25 lbs, twice a day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 5, 2012)

she finally pooped now she has scours but I think it is more to do with the raisins and molasses water she had. 1.5 cc pen g then 1 cc pen g tonight and giving electrolytes not milk for now or should I continue her milk too. i also had given her probios how often should she get it


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 5, 2012)

I give Probios 2x a day.

I use a product called Revitalyte gelling when they scour.  It's thick (more filling, helps stop the poops) and has vitamins / electrolytes, etc. that they need.

I can't really suggest anything else, I'd be tempted to use Scour Check or Neomycin sulfate if the poops don't clear up soon....or coccidia meds.

Sorry, w/out a fecal / diagnosis, there's just no way to KNOW what the right thing to do is....I'm just guessing.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Rolls it helps where do I get revitalite


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 5, 2012)

I get it from Jeffers b/c it's cheaper but we carry it at TSC also.  It's in the nursing section w/ the replacers / bottles.  I use 1 tsp. per oz. of water....you can adjust that up or down so that it's not too thick / thin for her nipple.


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2012)

If you can't take her to the vet for a fecal / diagnosis, then I would throw both the neomycin and the coccidia meds (what you can get or have on hand) both at her.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 7, 2012)

She bounced back yesterday, I think it was constipation then scoured with 10 ounces of molasses water


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 7, 2012)

Not to tell you what you probably already know...but I'd be startin' her on cocci prev. before long.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Not to tell you what you probably already know...but I'd be startin' her on cocci prev. before long.


thanks I will, medicated pellets will do the trick right?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 7, 2012)

No they won't.

Medicated pellets work by *preventing* coccidia, and then only if they can eat enough to get the medication up to therapeutic levels.

Young kids can't (usually) eat the amount it would take to prevent an outbreak.  AND...if they already have coccidiosis, it won't do anything at all.  
It prevents coccidiosis, it does not treat coccidiosis.

I found this out the hard way....all our kids were on deccox feed and still got cocci.  The vet explained why the feed alone wasn't enough.

I'd do a prevention round of DiMethox (5 days) and repeat in 21 and make sure she's eating the right amount of your medicated feed that the bag recommends for her weight.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No they won't.
> 
> Medicated pellets work by *preventing* coccidia, and then only if they can eat enough to get the medication up to therapeutic levels.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will pick it up and start it asap thanks again


----------

